Ask HN: What are the biggest causes for procrastination on software development? - ishikawa
======
through
It depends on the context. Personally, the trigger points are:

\- ever evolving problem domain research manifesting as architectural doubt

\- underspecification

\- unforeseen integration issues with host API or environment (pattern
collision, resource collision)

\- F.O.M.O i.e. ego corrupted view of the problem

\- cognitive fatigue

I’m sure the list is as endless and diverse as the people who make software...

~~~
ishikawa
thanks! my point on it is related to when you really get stuck, stopped maybe
overthinking. Your first point is also one common I see, related to
architectural doubt.

------
ishikawa
Does anyone know why this post does not appear on "ask" section? I thought it
was just needed to start it with "Ask HN:" on submit.

~~~
cimmanom
Ask seems to get updated in batches. Maybe the mods curate them or something?

~~~
ishikawa
Thanks! I didn't know about that. Now it is listed.

